

Making the webapp IE-friendly - satyajit

I (like to) believe, the hackers community here are very Mac-centric. (If not, that's okay, don't flame me).
I have been working on a RoR app on Mac, so most of my testing (80%) happens on Firefox, and about 20% on Safari. Today I happened to check the interface from IE - it truly sucked! Layout gone wild, JS issues, the bground color missing on most divs, turning the whole app to be a bland unusable site.
How do you guys develop your app? How do you make X-platform compatibility test? I know its a very generic question, but would like to get your viewpoints anyways.
======
adubs
I recommend going down to the bare minimum and sometimes it helps to
consistently compare your site with web standards compliance. I can understand
some programmers' dilemmas which arise when IE doesn't support 90% of CSS, but
at the bottom line 65% of users work with IE and it's the professional-grade
standard for most businesses, nonprofits, and schools.

That's just my viewpoint on the issue, but I know some people have made their
applications browser-specific, in which case they take advantage of available
add-on features or applications to enhance the website and allow the use of
more advanced templates/designs.

